# Install into an 1982 280ZX.... by god...



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*Install into an 1982 280ZX.... crap ..*

Well.... I am days from my new purchase....
a mint condition 280ZX with only 63,000 on the original engine...

but here's the problem....
I have a *fairly* nice system in my 1991 Sentra right now....
Kenwood Excelon HeadUnit..... Kenwood 6.5 Speakers all around, MtX Amp, 3 10inch MtX Subs.... and I want to take them out of my Sentra and into my new  280ZX

I noticed... that dash, where the stock cassete or radio or waht ever the hell it is... is much much smaller that my HeadUnit. So I trying to figure out, if I where to cut the dash, and install my headunit, would it fit? How would I secure it? 
Would the wire harness's fit? Because I know no-one sells wire harness's for a 1982. 

Then I wanted to install my speakers. I have no idea what size the original speakers are...but I know that they do not work. So I want to install my 6.5 Kenwoods.....
hmm... wire harness's? Don't these old cars have an ground wire install? 

Should I just have it professionally installed or should I put it in myself? I have installed several systems with my own, and my friends systems....

*see my link on my sig... for some specs.. and baby pics of my trunk.

but anyway.... then the 280ZX is a Hatchback Coupe... so my subs will be driectly behind me... with no seats or trunk pieces bocking or dampening the sound.... I dont even think my subs will fit.

Has anyone... had any experience with an audio installation into an L28 280ZX???


----------

